# overwhelming support & emotion



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

This week has been a roller coaster of emotions for me (I _am a_ girl so this is usually normal...). I was contacted about a thread I recently made (I am grateful for all of the support that was given). The original breeder of the frogs I received contacted me and expressed his less than happy feelings of what happened to me. While he had nothing to do with what happened, he wanted me to walk away with a good experience....so he offered to send me two green sips, no charge! I was blown away He expressed his regret that I had been subjected mistreatment from someone in the frog community and hoped this would serve as a foundation as to how frogger work with each other not against each other.

He shipped them this morning, I can hardly contain myself Thank You So Much Troy!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

YAAAAAY! You know, theres a lot of really truly great people on here. Look at those little beauties, great frogs!!!!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Grats! They're beauties! I love my Sips. So much personality


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

I know there are tons of great people in this community, and I know that the good out weights the bad. People make mistakes. I am very grateful for people going out of their way, its a heart issue, caring for others....Glad for the example.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

A big thumbs up to Troy!


----------



## Splash&Dash (Oct 16, 2012)

rain dart said:


> This week has been a roller coaster of emotions for me (I _am a_ girl so this is usually normal...). I was contacted about a thread I recently made (I am grateful for all of the support that was given). The original breeder of the frogs I received contacted me and expressed his less than happy feelings of what happened to me. While he had nothing to do with what happened, he wanted me to walk away with a good experience....so he offered to send me two green sips, no charge! I was blown away He expressed his regret that I had been subjected mistreatment from someone in the frog community and hoped this would serve as a foundation as to how frogger work with each other not against each other.
> 
> He shipped them this morning, I can hardly contain myself Thank You So Much Troy!


you're the person who tried to do a really solid favor for someone, by basically giving them free frogs, just to have the person scam you, right? If so, that was a serious dick move and I'm glad it worked out so well in the end.

Nothing's worse than someone taking advantage of your kindness.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Love my Green Sips!

Troy's a great guy!

Love my Sips that I got from that great guy, Troy!

Love that he did what he did for you! Very cool! Troy, thanks for being the stand-up guy that you are!

-Chris


----------



## Supernova26 (Oct 7, 2013)

Very nice gesture. Well done Troy.


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't know Troy, but he must be a class act.


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm glad it worked out for you. Enjoy your frogs.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Just helpin one of our kind guys...happy frogging


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

...Rad x2


----------



## xTimx (Mar 14, 2013)

Kitcolebay beats me in my sleep.....does that count? can i have some frogs too? lmfao, i'm only kidding! <3 

but seriously...grats to you, i love this frog community so far! its VERY Mature and respectful! 
hope your sips turn out to be breeding machines  hehe.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Nice job Troy....nice, friendly, doing the right thing, is this a trend?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Was that a dig at my past? Lol haha I've been trying to do the right thing for a long time now...,


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Ok, please feel free to oooh and awww


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

ooooh aaaawww! Have I mentioned how much I love Sips?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> Was that a dig at my past? Lol haha I've been trying to do the right thing for a long time now...,


Sorry no Troy not at you at all, my comments were about our hobby in general, seems more negative stuff than positive has been the norm lately (heck it's even what started this thread), my only comment directed at you was Nice Job, sorry that wasn't clear.


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

markpulawski said:


> (heck it's even what started this thread),


Was that a dig at me? JK

Your right it does seem like that, but I am happy that something good came of all that. Hey I forgive, maybe not trust, but I do forgive. People make mistakes, we all do, we just need to be responsible adults about them. 
If nothing else my experience helped me see the good and kindness of others, support for there own and the wonderful community I am privileged to be a part of. Its not about calling names, as I am sure I have been called:roll eyes: but about respect. 

Personally I think what Troy did goes above and beyond, but I also know that many have the same compassion and kindness to help others out. I have seen in pm's and in other threads. I am truly thankful for that kind of support!

So all positively speaking: I am single, no kids...I am grateful for my 4 new babies I get to raise. As a friend said recently, "These little sips are going to mean so much more to you when they have grown...I think you will end up much better off with growing up these amazing froglets"
I agree


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey rain dart, I recall you asking about the size of adult sips in another thread. My female was at the vet today for a check up. She weighed in at 9.8 grams! She's always been big; big tad, big froglet. She was eating hydei and bean beetles at 6 weeks OOW. The male wasn't with her for the weighing but he's about 2/3 her size.

Here are a couple of pics from today


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

frogface said:


>


That's a great looking frog!!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

frogface said:


> My female was at the vet today for a check up. She weighed in at 9.8 grams!


 That's crazy! 9.8 grams is HUGE! The only tinc is a tiny azureus that was stunted from improper care by the previous owner. Need less to say, your frog is much bigger than mine

....I want that frog. I want it right now.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Good luck getting it, I've tried for years.... Frogface is stingy with her  lol


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh, and that is the prettiest tinc I have ever seen. It's truly stunning


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> Good luck getting it, I've tried for years.... Frogface is stingy with her  lol


That's true. She is the best frog ever! She's so big and goofy and galumphs around the tank. Like a gentle giant. 

eta: sorry rain dart, I didn't mean to hijack your thread


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Glad to hear ya love your frogs so much After her pics, green sips when instantly on my most wanted list!


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

With pix like that, hijack away! Gonna hold my phone up to the tank so my frogs know what they are up against.. lol


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

frogface said:


> Hey rain dart, I recall you asking about the size of adult sips in another thread. My female was at the vet today for a check up. She weighed in at 9.8 grams! She's always been big; big tad, big froglet. She was eating hydei and bean beetles at 6 weeks OOW. The male wasn't with her for the weighing but he's about 2/3 her size.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics from today


That's the best looking green sip I've seen. When will you have froglets from her?!

I keep thinking i don't have room for more tincs, and then I see pictures like this...


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Trickishleaf said:


> That's the best looking green sip I've seen. When will you have froglets from her?!
> 
> I keep thinking i don't have room for more tincs, and then I see pictures like this...


Well yes and no...

She and the male have been undergoing treatment for presumed coccidia. The newest drug on the market, ponazuril, might well rid them of the coccidia but we don't know that yet. They will be undergoing PCR testing soon. They responded very well to the treatment with ponazuril. Dr Kevin Wright was consulted (one of his last consults sadly  ) and he felt that, with their good response to the treatment, any froglets would be safe. In fact, according to my vet who was talking to him about it at the latest ARAV conference, he waved his hand in a pfffft manner and dismissed any concern that the froglets would have problems. 

I'm not sure how confident the frog buying community would be, though, so I was waiting for the PCR test. I do have 4 tads at the moment and they are doing well. 

I'll do up a post for all of this in the near future.


(rain dart, I think this is officially a hijack now, lol, so sorry)


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

I actually would be very comfortable purchasing froglets from that pair, just send them my way

Coccidia is a very hard protozoan to get rid of and to my knowledge there is no surefire way to get rid of them permanently. On the other hand they are very easy to keep under control with the use of routine treatments and fecal testing (I do these at home as I literally have a lab). You would be surprised at how many collections have these guys without knowing it, symptoms usually go unnoticed or are sometimes nonexistent. In my experience, coccidia will cause few problems at first but over time the majority of infections will become worse and can be hazardous to the frog if not treated. 

Bottom line, treat and your safe

Oh yeah, can you elaborate the PCR testing? I'm too tired to remember what that is...I had a long day...


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Let me start a post about this tomorrow so we can all discuss it. I'm very open to opinions.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

frogface said:


> Let me start a post about this tomorrow so we can all discuss it. I'm very open to opinions.


Sounds good, I think we met our hijack quota for the day


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Like a lil lime jaguar...all those spots....hehe


frogface said:


> Hey rain dart, I recall you asking about the size of adult sips in another thread. My female was at the vet today for a check up. She weighed in at 9.8 grams! She's always been big; big tad, big froglet. She was eating hydei and bean beetles at 6 weeks OOW. The male wasn't with her for the weighing but he's about 2/3 her size.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics from today


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

FroggyKnight said:


> Glad to hear ya love your frogs so much After her pics, green sips when instantly on my most wanted list!


I've got a bunch of tads and froglets from this pair???  maybe not quite as pretty as the ever so Awesome frogface sip but still quite pretty I think...


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Troy, rock'n'roll,they are beautiful,double that for the kindness shown,total admiration mate

Kris,I read through again about what you have gone through with these actually last night your care for others and your diligence to do right is so damn awesome,had to post that somewhere kiddo,may as well be here.INSPIRING!!!!!

Rain, congrats,they are stunning,hmm growing tincs,culture culture culture,good luck with them and more!!

I love cool happy endings,thanks all of you,plus, throw in fabulous to see this positive outlook in the american hobby,properly wonderful.

Well done guys
best

Stu


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Oy, Troys Sips have beautiful babies......


RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> I've got a bunch of tads and froglets from this pair???  maybe not quite as pretty as the ever so Awesome frogface sip but still quite pretty I think...
> 
> My other two


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Well actually all of your frogs had a different mother... Same male but this was the female of your frogs


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Thats where Monkey and Kiwi get the turquoise color...so pretty.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah some of their off spring was more blue some almost yellow and some pale green, or really lime green


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Well thank you for raising up healthy, beautiful frogs


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> Yeah some of their off spring was more blue some almost yellow and some pale green, or really lime green


That's one of the things I love about Sips. Lots of variety.


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Babies on parade...lol  They are getting comfortable, they constantly are at the front of the cage looking out.


----------

